# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  2. konferencija o posvojenju:DIJETE U SREDIŠTU POSVOJENJA

## Adopta

ADOPTA – Udruga za potporu posvojenju u suradnji sa Ministarstvom socijalne politike, organizira
*2. KONFERENCIJU O POSVOJENJU : DIJETE U SREDIŠTU POSVOJENJA
*
Glavne su teme 2. konferencije o posvojenju: 
•	modeli koji stavljaju dijete u središte procesa posvojenja
•	mehanizmi kojima društvo, institucije i posvojitelji mogu pomoći u tom procesu
•	pristupi koji poboljšavaju uspješnost posvojenja u kontekstu najavljivane reforme sustava posvojenja u Republici Hrvatskoj
•	važnost identiteta posvojenog djeteta i metoda kojima možemo utjecati na razvoj zdravog identiteta
•	te unapređenje procesa posvojenja u Republici Hrvatskoj.


Vodili smo računa da dan namijenjen posvojiteljskoj zajednici bude subota ( 23.11.) kako bismo svima vama, iz raznih dijelova Republike Hrvatske , omogućili sudjelovanje. 

Dodatne informacije o konferenciji, program i prijavnice nalaze se na www.adopta.hr 

Dragi posvojitelji, potencijalni posvojitelji , posvojenici, prijatelji posvojiteljskih obitelji…
DODJITE.. RADUJEMO SE DRUŽENJU I ZAJEDNIČKOM UČENJU!

----------

